# Neat way to hold/dose fertilizer



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just thought i'd share my way of daily dosing. Simply involves the 1 week daily pill containers. Measure out all the fertilizer on sunday, then each day open up the container for that day and dump in the fertilizer. Make sure you separate csm+b in a different pill container though.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

flashbang009 said:


> Just thought i'd share my way of daily dosing. Simply involves the 1 week daily pill containers. Measure out all the fertilizer on sunday, then each day open up the container for that day and dump in the fertilizer. Make sure you separate csm+b in a different pill container though.


Did that but, now I make liquid solutions. I bought Tropica like bottles and use them to dose micros and macros. I like it better, besides I like to make solutions from dry ferts.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, I used to use liquid, but i like being able to change the composition on a weekly basis. I guess you could make a smaller solution but...

Still, another good idea.


----------



## Weq (Sep 1, 2009)

i use this technique when i go away, letting people who look after my tank fert maintain the regieme!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I make my solutions and dose using this cheap bottles.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/search.aspx?search=dispensing bottle&page=1


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

barbarossa4122 said:


> I make my solutions and dose using this cheap bottles.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/search.aspx?search=dispensing bottle&page=1


Thanks for that link. Currently I mix solutions and use a feeding syringe marked in ml. Do you find it accurate enough using these bottles? I ask because i make strong solutions without going over the max solubility for N or P.

BTW... I stopped using K


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Aquaticz said:


> Thanks for that link. Currently I mix solutions and use a feeding syringe marked in ml. Do you find it accurate enough using these bottles? I ask because i make strong solutions without going over the max solubility for N or P.
> 
> BTW... I stopped using K


I use a syringe also. Never tested the bottles to see how accurate they are.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

HUGE. If you have co2, it will make all the difference. Plants uptake Co2 when given light, but they also draw nutrients from the water column and their roots. Without proper nutrients (fertilizer) the plants will begin to show deficiencies, and then algae will take advantage of that.


----------



## Crazyness (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think im gonna give it a shot with the co2. I do grow algea each week so hopefully that will help.
Thanks again


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Take a look at the fertilizing forum, it'll definitely help.


----------

